# Zenki Headlights



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

*R33 Conversion*

Is it true that the R33 skyline lights fits in with the zenki with slight mounting modifications????
are there any gaps in the body????
saw it on Ebay and if it works it would be so much nicer lol.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you could probably make eyebrows for your car to make them look like R33 headlights.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> you could probably make eyebrows for your car to make them look like R33 headlights.


im not gonna beat around the bush... the zenki headlights are ugly...
lol there not clear.. mines are bird shit yellow and the shape is outdated badly...
The R33 lights have somewhat of the same shape but they look sooo much nicer mostly because there clear.
besides eyebrows are fugly.. looks like duck tape over your lights...
i want to convert it 2 kouki but if the R33 lights work i would go with these and save some bucks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

R33 headlights aren't a bolt-on mod. you'd have to cut the fenders and hood and do some other shit to get them to fit. i was just saying to save some money, make some eyebrows and see how they look. if you don't like them, take em off.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> R33 headlights aren't a bolt-on mod. you'd have to cut the fenders and hood and do some other shit to get them to fit. i was just saying to save some money, make some eyebrows and see how they look. if you don't like them, take em off.


ok good point 
i knew that ebay shit wuz bull.. 
"with a few minor mounting modifications it fits right in!!!!"
lmao i think ill just convert it 2 a kouki since i basicaly need 2 replace every damn piece on the front end.....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> im not gonna beat around the bush... the zenki headlights are ugly...
> lol there not clear.. mines are bird shit yellow and the shape is outdated badly...
> The R33 lights have somewhat of the same shape but they look sooo much nicer mostly because there clear.
> besides eyebrows are fugly.. looks like duck tape over your lights...
> i want to convert it 2 kouki but if the R33 lights work i would go with these and save some bucks


I completely disagree with you there. I actually prefer the zenki lights over the kouki lights. I know that sounds wierd, but that's just me. Raceonusa.com has some crystal clear lights for the zenki s14. YOu may want to look there.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I completely disagree with you there. I actually prefer the zenki lights over the kouki lights. I know that sounds wierd, but that's just me. Raceonusa.com has some crystal clear lights for the zenki s14. YOu may want to look there.


seen em... thought about it.... and then read...
300 plus 4 glass!!!!!!!!!!
plus have you seen what you have 2 do 2 install them????
put ur lights in the oven.... woow...
but yea they look damn good.. still i like the kouki front end better than any car period.....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> seen em... thought about it.... and then read...
> 300 plus 4 glass!!!!!!!!!!
> plus have you seen what you have 2 do 2 install them????
> put ur lights in the oven.... woow...
> but yea they look damn good.. still i like the kouki front end better than any car period.....



yeah, i just read it too. you do have a point. I agree they look good, but nevermind that now. I thought it was for the entire assembly. Go with the Kouki setup. You'll love it alot more. Good luck with your decision making. Personally I like the zenki style, but that's just me. Less aggressive, keeps you off the radar....this is just what I've noticed.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> yeah, i just read it too. you do have a point. I agree they look good, but nevermind that now. I thought it was for the entire assembly. Go with the Kouki setup. You'll love it alot more. Good luck with your decision making. Personally I like the zenki style, but that's just me. Less aggressive, keeps you off the radar....this is just what I've noticed.


lol!! the sleeper type..
im all about that but i want my car 2 look nice.. my friend drives a nissan i dont even know wut it is but it looks like a freakin gio metro.... BUUT it has an SR20DE and hes turboing it.. he always is like "wait till my car smokes urs" 
then i tel him... at least i drive a REAL sports car and look good losing..
hence why i want 2 go with the kouki... i want 2 convert it with minor body work and like 3 nismo stickers.. thats it ... lol but ima try 2 really go high quality and bail out the money for as many nismo parts i can get.
wait... you know how you wetsand your lense form the outside 2 mae them nice and smooth.... well since you have 2 take your lense off in the oven... cant you just sand the inside and make them clear yourself?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

could that nissan your talking about be the NX2000?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> could that nissan your talking about be the NX2000?


i dunno.. its fast but i think there ugly... does it look like a geo hatchback????
EDIT just did a search yea its that car...
well i havnt seen my friends in a while.. lol im sry there not AS bad as a geo..
little more sportier.. just a lil


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

but does anyone support my idea on the whole wetsanding the inside of the lense????
i think it just might work


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

To get it clear? Yes, and no. You have to know what you are doing. and you can't use anything less than 1000 grit. Now, if it's yellowish, and crappy looking, that's on the outside. Just take that to a body shop, and they can fix it no problem, and they wouldn't charge much either.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol!! the sleeper type..
> im all about that but i want my car 2 look nice.. my friend drives a nissan i dont even know wut it is but it looks like a freakin gio metro.... BUUT it has an SR20DE and hes turboing it.. he always is like "wait till my car smokes urs"
> then i tel him... at least i drive a REAL sports car and look good losing..
> hence why i want 2 go with the kouki... i want 2 convert it with minor body work and like 3 nismo stickers.. thats it ... lol but ima try 2 really go high quality and bail out the money for as many nismo parts i can get.
> wait... you know how you wetsand your lense form the outside 2 mae them nice and smooth.... well since you have 2 take your lense off in the oven... cant you just sand the inside and make them clear yourself?!?!?!?!?



Are you one of those name brand "whores"? I talked to Opium and he told me there's a company called OBX. I'm sure you've heard of them. They've made some pretty ricey stuff for hondas when they first started, but now they're leading more towards performance. They quality is not a issue with them either. My friend bought a short shifter for his 240 for $25 off ebay. You may want to look at OBX first, you can save alot of money that way. Or Go with the entire nismo setup. Just thought I let you know that.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Nismo is overrated most of there stuff if not all of it is overpriced and underengineered. To fix you zenki lights just use some aluminum rim polish on the lights and the yellow will come right off after a few good hard cleanings.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Nismo is overrated most of there stuff if not all of it is overpriced and underengineered. To fix you zenki lights just use some aluminum rim polish on the lights and the yellow will come right off after a few good hard cleanings.


yea??
so it produces the same results as all this wetsanding everyone is talkin about?? b/c the results for the wetsanding are really nice..
plus i heard the whole polish thing doesnt last long at all.. and the yellow comes back after a while..
Nismo is WAAYY overpriced!!! to buy a blank key is over 40 damn dollars!!!!!
but there parts are really good and designed by nissan so u know its top quality.. whats underengineered??? i thought the whole point of nismo was the engineering is exellent


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> yea??
> Nismo is WAAYY overpriced!!! to buy a blank key is over 40 damn dollars!!!!!
> but there parts are really good and designed by nissan so u know its top quality.. whats underengineered??? i thought the whole point of nismo was the engineering is exellent


Nismo id an upgrade from stock but nowhere near what other companies may offer. Nismo you pay for the name and the warrenty that you dont void when upgrading but seeing as no 240s have warrenties anymore its rather pointless. There are a few exceptions to the rule, i plan on picking up a set of motor mounts, and maybe exhaust hangers.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Nismo id an upgrade from stock but nowhere near what other companies may offer. Nismo you pay for the name and the warrenty that you dont void when upgrading but seeing as no 240s have warrenties anymore its rather pointless. There are a few exceptions to the rule, i plan on picking up a set of motor mounts, and maybe exhaust hangers.


I see ur point


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> im not gonna beat around the bush... the zenki headlights are ugly...
> lol there not clear.. mines are bird shit yellow and the shape is outdated badly...
> The R33 lights have somewhat of the same shape but they look sooo much nicer mostly because there clear.
> besides eyebrows are fugly.. looks like duck tape over your lights...
> i want to convert it 2 kouki but if the R33 lights work i would go with these and save some bucks


the lights mount in after modifying the stock mounts. I have a set on mine just got them a couple weeks ago, they look good!


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i think that the kouki front ends are seriously one of a kind. i dont know about the zenki. it just seems too much like every other nissan of that age. if you've seen the old maxima's take a look at the front headlights and you'll see a similarity. i think the kouki is a complete stylish look. i put my car next to a 95 (mine being a 98) and the difference was amazing.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> i think that the kouki front ends are seriously one of a kind. i dont know about the zenki. it just seems too much like every other nissan of that age. if you've seen the old maxima's take a look at the front headlights and you'll see a similarity. i think the kouki is a complete stylish look. i put my car next to a 95 (mine being a 98) and the difference was amazing.


lol no shit thats why i like the kouki so much.. i think its better than the S15


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol no shit thats why i like the kouki so much.. i think its better than the S15


hey i own an s15 and I think i like it better than all of them, i still love my s14 though. Everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> the lights mount in after modifying the stock mounts. I have a set on mine just got them a couple weeks ago, they look good!


dude you got any pics with the R33 headlights??


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> hey i own an s15 and I think i like it better than all of them, i still love my s14 though. Everyone has their own opinions.


lol when i see the kouki and s15 and i switch between which i like most every day... i cant stand it lol 
there both so perfrect in there own way.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i think s14 > s15.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> i think s14 > s15.


to me... 
s14=s15
i really want 2 convert the front end 2 kouki but i hear its about the same price as the s15 conversion but i HIGHLY doupt it... i mean i bet u can get the kouki lights for waaay cheaper than s15 lights... but it thats really the case then i would go s15 just b/c i like both equal but the s15 is JDM and ppl wont be like wtf u spent all that money 2 make ur car 2 years younger... they wouldnt understand. 
lol


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

hah, nissan owners only.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> hah, nissan owners only.


lol ill just convert the front and back to kouki and ill basicly.. wait no i WILL have a kouki LOL
hey...? how much would it cost 2 convert the REAR to an S15???? that would really make someone double take huh lol


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

dude i really need to keep the pictures from wal-mart with my new tail lights / customized. they look fucking sick and i havent posted them anywhere that a s14 owner could see. i got so much shit for doing it to begin with but you need to see em. SWEEET.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> dude i really need to keep the pictures from wal-mart with my new tail lights / customized. they look fucking sick and i havent posted them anywhere that a s14 owner could see. i got so much shit for doing it to begin with but you need to see em. SWEEET.


ohh ya u nvr showed them!!! so basicly u blackened the back out or sumthing???


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i blackened, but left spots open for the brake lights, signals, and reverse. you'll see i'l get them up this week sometime.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> i blackened, but left spots open for the brake lights, signals, and reverse. you'll see i'l get them up this week sometime.


WTF thats exacly what i want!! lmao if i can do this with the zenki lights id WAAY rather keep the zenki b/c i like hte flat round shape rather than the 3 edges.. how did you do this??????


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

the ridges sucked my balls to work with, i had the zenki lights also from the previous owner, but he didn't have the zenki centerpiece, so they looked like complete shit, what a mess. so i did the zenki's first to see how they would look, and they looked decent. then i did the kouki style...

listen, those 3 ridges were such a pain in the ass to make sure the sticker was perfectly in tact on em, BUUT they did serve as a good measurer to compare height with, if you have a good eye. i compared the two blacked out types and the koukis came out so much nicer, in the fact that i spent like 6 more hours on them than the zenkis. the ridges just make the car a little more appealing with different taillights in the back.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> dude you got any pics with the R33 headlights??


i will take some. They look good!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

MiniMechanic said:


> i will take some. They look good!


HURRY!!!!!


----------

